
A Neural Network That Can Explain It's Inferences - giardini
https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.05268
======
giardini
Here's an article that explains the methodology and model of the paper. The
system was developed by MIT researchers and is called "Transparency by Design
network (TbD-Net)":

[https://towardsdatascience.com/transparent-reasoning-how-
mit...](https://towardsdatascience.com/transparent-reasoning-how-mit-builds-
neural-networks-that-can-explain-themselves-3aea291cd9cc)

